# Might sound as a simple question!



## ks00235 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear all, 
Pardon me if this question looks so amateur, but actually the chennai.diplo.de page confused me. I am planning to apply for job seekers visa in a few days. And was just wondering if there is two different sub categories for job seekers visa? namely Short and long stay job seekers ? Please clarify this for me, if anyone could. 

Thank you
Karthik


----------



## nitinsg (Jun 1, 2013)

ks00235 said:


> Dear all,
> Pardon me if this question looks so amateur, but actually the chennai.diplo.de page confused me. I am planning to apply for job seekers visa in a few days. And was just wondering if there is two different sub categories for job seekers visa? namely Short and long stay job seekers ? Please clarify this for me, if anyone could.
> 
> Thank you
> Karthik


Hi,
Schengen visa is for 3 months where as job seeker visa is for 6 months, As far as my knowledge I dont think there's any diversion in job seeker visa. Its whole for 6 months of duration. I think I have answered to your question.


Regards,
Nitin


----------



## ks00235 (Oct 27, 2013)

nitinsg said:


> Hi,
> Schengen visa is for 3 months where as job seeker visa is for 6 months, As far as my knowledge I dont think there's any diversion in job seeker visa. Its whole for 6 months of duration. I think I have answered to your question.
> 
> 
> ...


hey nitin
Thanks for your reply. I have attached a pdf file in this post please do open it and check the title. its the checklist that was released by Chennai consulate in September 2012, i know its not the recent one, but this is the one that is available in the website. kindly do check this and let me know what you think

Regards
Karthik


----------

